# Upcoming So. Florida TW Events & Herf Info for April & May...



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I think you guys said you wanted something between the 1st of April and the 8th of April as Don Jefe is going to be here? Well, TobaccoWorld has obliged us...here's our April and May herfs already set up for us thanks to Kris... 

TW Events
-----------
La Aurora Cigar Rolling Event
Saturday April 8, 2006 2pm - 6pm 

Tabacalera Perdomo Cigar Event
Saturday May 20, 2006 1pm - 9pm 

And don't forget they'll have Padron in sometime in June...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> I think you guys said you wanted something between the 1st of April and the 8th of April as Don Jefe is going to be here? Well, TobaccoWorld has obliged us...here's our April and May herfs already set up for us thanks to Kris...
> 
> TW Events
> -----------
> ...


La Aurora will be a great event. Chris puts up a nice spread and every herf we have had there has been lots of fun. Count me in!:w

ATL


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That sucks big time! I'll be leaving on the 8th and will miss the La Aurora event!!!


----------



## Egoist (Apr 30, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> That sucks big time! I'll be leaving on the 8th and will miss the La Aurora event!!!


Do you think that is an accident? I think not.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> That sucks big time! I'll be leaving on the 8th and will miss the La Aurora event!!!


Dude,
South Floridians have a blast at herfs.
Well worth the price of changing a ticket, if you are flying.
Trust me when I tell you it will be worth it.

Andrew,
Lets see if Marty makes it to this one.
I can teach both of you Spanish.
Here is your homework for the 8th:
"Me gusta que me la metan duro"

P.S.
Count me in (and I am not referring to the Spanish homework).
I am referring to the 8th.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Blueface said:


> Dude,
> South Floridians have a blast at herfs.
> Well worth the price of changing a ticket, if you are flying.
> Trust me when I tell you it will be worth it.
> ...


The 8th is also my wife's birthday, so strike two!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Dude,
> South Floridians have a blast at herfs.
> Well worth the price of changing a ticket, if you are flying.
> Trust me when I tell you it will be worth it.
> ...


Sorry Carlos,

I can no longer allow you to vent your angst because of the way the Giants lost to Carolina. It's not my fault your team choked! :c

Your Spanish sounds Argentinian or remotely Mexican.......

ATL


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Your Spanish sounds Argentinian or remotely Mexican.......
> 
> ATL


Those are fighting words for anyone from the _hood_ in Hialeah...:r

BTW, It's great to actually hear the persons voice in your head while reading the posts...Herf's are great!!! Count me in on the 8th...

Take care,

- Nestor


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Sorry Carlos,
> 
> I can no longer allow you to vent your angst because of the way the Giants lost to Carolina. It's not my fault your team choked! :c


That is just low.
That is just plain low.
Take my cigars.
Bad mouth my wife.
Drink my alcohol.

Those are all acceptable but mess with my Giants? That is hitting well below the belt. Why such cruelty?

P.S.
Don't forget your homework.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> The 8th is also my wife's birthday, so strike two!


Well, then, we'll just have to meet you earlier in the week somewhere...maybe TW as it's convenient to the tri-county area, for anyone who can get away for a bit...where are you going to be staying?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Well, then, we'll just have to meet you earlier in the week somewhere...maybe TW as it's convenient to the tri-county area, for anyone who can get away for a bit...where are you going to be staying?


Definitely, if I can steal away one day from work/school I can head down.

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am in Chicago that week and don't return until late Friday so I am out for anything in the middle of the week.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Well, then, we'll just have to meet you earlier in the week somewhere...maybe TW as it's convenient to the tri-county area, for anyone who can get away for a bit...where are you going to be staying?


I'm in!!!! I'll pass by Andrew's place and pick him up

Ron


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

First part of the week I'm in Key West, but Thursday and Friday I'll be in Ft. Lauderdale. So, it looks like it will have to be Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bump.

Who is planning on attending on the 8th?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I'm in!!!! I'll pass by Andrew's place and pick him up
> 
> Ron


I can't go, I have ballroom dancing lessons that day.................just kidding! I'm in............so what is going on anyway with this! whatever it is *I'm There!!!!*


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Wish I could hang around another day so I could make this herf! Anybody up for meeting on the 6th or 7th?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Wish I could hang around another day so I could make this herf! Anybody up for meeting on the 6th or 7th?


I'm usually free around mid to late afternoon...if you're going to be close to the Boca Raton-Deerfield Beach-Pompano Beach-Ft. Lauderdale area TW (TobaccoWorld) would be a great place to meet up but dunno who else is available...I PM'ed you my cell phone number...I should be around on that Thurs-Fri afternoon and I'm always looking for a reason to herf so give me a call when you hit town if you want...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Bump.
> 
> Who is planning on attending on the 8th?


I'll be there...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface
Atlharp
Neuromancer


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

You can attach Ron to that list. After our last herf and the subsequent ribbing he got, I know he will not even consider missing another one...... 


ATL


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I can't make it on Saturday but I can on Thursday or Friday. There is a very nice store in West Palm Beach just off PGA blvd (Sabor Havana). Huge selection and great prices. They have a good selection on Padrons 1964 and 1926 at MSRP. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Maybe we can make it a small Padron herf. They also have wine and Cuban coffee. Yes I like Padrons. My other smoke is mainly Toranos. They also have a good selection of those.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface
Atlharp
Neuromancer
Ron1YY


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Miami said:


> I can't make it on Saturday but I can on Thursday or Friday. There is a very nice store in West Palm Beach just off PGA blvd (Sabor Havana). Huge selection and great prices. They have a good selection on Padrons 1964 and 1926 at MSRP. Let me know what you guys think.


Sabor off of PGA is a very nice store. I have been there and found some things which are hard to find (858 Sungrowns). Spoto's Oyster bar is in the same shopping center and it's nice getting a sampler tray of oysters, and then afterwards grabbing a Davidoff Millineum for dessert!

Oh yeah, that sounds good about now!

ATL


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Just let me know who is interstead and if Friday or Thursday would be better and what time. I will be there.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

April 8th ill be there


----------



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

Where is TW? If I am off I would love to go the the La Aurora Event


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

APFPilot1985 said:


> Where is TW? If I am off I would love to go the the La Aurora Event


Powerline Rd, in Deerfield Beach, just south of SE10th St.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos
Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a Che Guevara
Neuromancer - Marc
Ron1YY - Ron a/k/a "Ur Good?"
MiamiE - Erick


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Powerline Rd, in Deerfield Beach, just south of SE10th St.


Actually it's in Pompano Beach...and if you're coming from the north it's south of SW 10th on the left...if you're coming from the south it's north of Sample, and on the right...4640 N. Powerline Road...

Attending:
Blueface
Atlharp
Neuromancer
Ron1YY
MiamiE


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos
Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a Che Guevara
Neuromancer - Marc
Ron1YY - Ron a/k/a "Ur Good?"
MiamiE - Erick
Raider4Life - Josh


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos *The Corruptor*
> Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a Che Guevara
> Neuromancer - Marc
> ...


There, Much better


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> There, Much better


OK, now, what about one for Marc and Erick?


----------



## Raider4Life (Dec 1, 2005)

i am definitley going to be there, ill prob b there like an hr b4 the event starts


Josh


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos *The Corruptor*
> Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a *Che Guevara*
> Neuromancer - Marc *Patron Drinking Buddy*
> ...


Is that better?????

I like........

Ron


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll be there! :w and :al


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Blueface
> Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos The Corruptor
> Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a Che Guevara
> ...


I like this one better...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos
> Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a Che Guevara
> Neuromancer - Marc
> ...


Hey Carlos,

That $hit ain't funny! But this is!

_Blueface- Che Guevara's Cabin Boy_ or _Blueface: Hung like a purito!_

Hey purito boy go home and get yer shinebox!! :fu

Haha!!!

ATL


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

LMAO i am "The Lost Son" LMAO


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I like Carlos' new handle "Purito boy" Hillarious!:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> I like Carlos' new handle "Purito boy" Hillarious!:r


Hey, stay out of this piss match.
Tell you what will happen, just realized, we don't have a "nickname" for you.

Hey fellas:
Nely - Nelson a/k/a ..............

Go for it.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Just call him 'Junior'


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Just call him 'Junior'


We have one vote for "junior"

BTW, do you know how some latin american countries came up with the name junior for their sons? They didn't know how to spell their names so when asked at the hospital, they said "junior".

That said, lets wait for all the South Florida brothers to chime in.
I can only imagine Ron, Andrew and Marc jumping in.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos a/k/a The Corruptor
Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a Che Guevara
Neuromancer - Marc a/k/a "MadDog"
Ron1YY - Ron a/k/a "Ur Good?"
MiamiE - Erick a/k/a Lost son that has returned
Raider4Life - Josh a/k/a We'll figure one out for you when we meet you 
Nely - Nelson a/k/a .........................(need to fill in the blank with the winner)

Current suggestions for Nely:
Junior


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos a/k/a Purito Boy
> Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a Puta Madre
> Neuromancer - Marc a/k/a "MadDog"
> ...


There is only one suggestion for Nely: *MANUELA!!!!*


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> There is only one suggestion for Nely: *MANUELA!!!!*


Based on the large font, Manuela leads so far.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

No! I made up Manuela for Andrew, and it should be HIS nickname, not mine.
my name is Tony Montana biatch!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> No! I made up Manuela for Andrew, and it should be HIS nickname, not mine.
> my name is Tony Montana biatch!


Tony Montana is a coked out yoyo with a bad cuban accent. You sure you wanna go that route?

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

And fix MiamiE's...Prodigal Son...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos a/k/a "The Corruptor"
Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a "Monte 4 Whore"
Neuromancer - Marc a/k/a "MadDog"
Ron1YY - Ron a/k/a "Ur Good?"
MiamiE - Erick a/k/a "Prodigal Son"
Raider4Life - Josh a/k/a We'll figure one out for you when we meet you 
Nely - Nelson a/k/a "The Official So. Florida Zacapa 23 Pusher"

There, Much Much better!!!!!

Now, any suggestions on one for Josh?????

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos a/k/a "The Corruptor"
> Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a "Monte 4 Whore"
> Neuromancer - Marc a/k/a "MadDog"
> ...


Leave it to Ron to follow the "Ur Good" approach.
Nice job!
Saved Nelson's skin there.
Nelson, I believe that calls for a debt.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Leave it to Ron to follow the "Ur Good" approach.
> Nice job!
> Saved Nelson's skin there.
> Nelson, I believe that calls for a debt.


No, I wouldn't say debit. I'd say paying a debit. Nelson is coming up by me on Saturday to hang out and smoke a few. An improptu herf. Hmmmm.....Hey, Anyone else want to come up and make it a full blown herf is welcome to join!!!!!!!! If you want, I'm at LJ's every Saturday...........*HINT*!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> No, I wouldn't say debit. I'd say paying a debit. Nelson is coming up by me on Saturday to hang out and smoke a few. An improptu herf. Hmmmm.....Hey, Anyone else want to come up and make it a full blown herf is welcome to join!!!!!!!! If you want, I'm at LJ's every Saturday...........*HINT*!!!!!!!


I was actually talking to Andrew about possibly going this Saturday.

BTW, clean the screen.
It was "debt", not debit.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Well then, it's a full blown herf this Sat the 1st @ LJ's. Attending Ron, Andrew, Carlos, and Tony Montana! 
Marc you wanna come play with us?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Well then, it's a full blown herf this Sat the 1st @ LJ's. Attending Ron, Andrew, Carlos, and Tony Montana!
> Marc you wanna come play with us?


Nelson,
Get over to the "Everything but Cigars" forum.
Need you to help contribute to the "Official CS Learn Spanish Thread".

Here is the link:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22471


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I got some studying to do this weekend so im out, but im in for April 8th!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> No, I wouldn't say debit. I'd say paying a debit. Nelson is coming up by me on Saturday to hang out and smoke a few. An improptu herf. Hmmmm.....Hey, Anyone else want to come up and make it a full blown herf is welcome to join!!!!!!!! If you want, I'm at LJ's every Saturday...........*HINT*!!!!!!!


*BIGGER HINT*...you better not be working Saturday, 4/8 from 2PM to 6PM when TW is doing their La Aurora event...tell Vic it would be good for LJ's to have a representative there to meet the La Aurora people since it's not a brand that they stock a lot of...

And on a side note, I'll see if can get up to LJ's this Saturday too...so count me in unless something detains me...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> No, I wouldn't say debit. I'd say paying a debit. Nelson is coming up by me on Saturday to hang out and smoke a few. An improptu herf. Hmmmm.....Hey, Anyone else want to come up and make it a full blown herf is welcome to join!!!!!!!! If you want, I'm at LJ's every Saturday...........*HINT*!!!!!!!


Alright,

LJ's on Saturday it is!

Also Ron it is debit, and for the record every cigar shop in Florida takes debit cards..............*ALL OF THEM*, so you're friggin' doomed!!! 

HAHAHA!

ATL


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

...where is LJ's??? 

I will try my hardest to make it!!!

Nestor


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Royal Palm Beach...you take the turnpike up into Palm Beach County and stay on it through Boca Raton, Delray Beach, and Boynton Beach, and get off at Southern Blvd...go west past SR 441 and turn right into the K-Mart plaza...follow the parking lot around (north) and you'll wind up near LJ's...that's pretty close as I remember it...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Nestor Z. said:


> ...where is LJ's???
> 
> I will try my hardest to make it!!!
> 
> Nestor


I could offer you a ride Neztor. LMK


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I hate to sound like an idiot, but what is HERF's


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> I hate to sound like an idiot, but what is HERF's


Smoker, cigar event...lunacy whenever any of us get together with a few sticks and a few bottles of booze......the word was first used several years ago on alt.smokers.cigars or something like that...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

...and strippers too!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> ...and strippers too!


Since you're bringing the entertainment, I'll call and cancel the call girls :r

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> ...and strippers too!


Nope.
You guys won't get me to that this time.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Definitely want pics of this one :r Better yet video, then we can see the strippers and also hear the Spanish lessons :r


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Im serious...I have some friends in high places


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Nope.
> You guys won't get me to *do* that this time.


Praise the Lord...the thought of Carlos running around nekkid is scary..oh, the humanity...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Im serious...I have some friends in high places


...and I just have some friends who are high...ba dum...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Im serious...I have some friends in high places


Erick,
If you are offering strippers and you say you have friends in high places, does that mean that they are strippers on high table tops?

Dude,
Bring them on!!!
I am sure we can find a place for them to dance for us.

Actually, we can just go right down the road from TW to "The body shop".
How appropriate is that name?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Erick,
> If you are offering strippers and you say you have friends in high places, does that mean that they are strippers on high table tops?
> 
> Dude,
> ...


Hmmmm...not a bad idea, Carlos!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Erick,
> If you are offering strippers and you say you have friends in high places, does that mean that they are strippers on high table tops?
> 
> Dude,
> ...


He He.......I would never go to a place like that  . BTW, why leave the parking lot???? Just go 3 doors down :sl !!!!!!!!:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> He He.......I would never go to a place like that  . BTW, why leave the parking lot???? Just go 3 doors down :sl !!!!!!!!:r


Huh???

There is a club there?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

You married guys are going to get into big problems. Don't come crying to me when your wifes cut off your Precious. Hear that Carlos? :ms  

BTW I'll be in LJ's at around 2ish.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> You married guys are going to get into big problems. Don't come crying to me when your wifes cut off your Precious. Hear that Carlos? :ms
> 
> BTW I'll be in LJ's at around 2ish.


I will have to pass on LJs.
Had three levels of epidurals yesterday with local only as I needed to drive myself and couldn't do the IV thing.
*Note to self - never f...g again will I do something that dumb.
Followed that by bad cramps all evening on my left leg due to the blood pressure medicine.
Was a total mess.
Will take tomorrow to relax as I need to be shifting positions between laying down and sitting/standing.
Will catch up with you guys next week at TW.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Carlos. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Carlos feel better man!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I will have to pass on LJs.
> Had three levels of epidurals yesterday with local only as I needed to drive myself and couldn't do the IV thing.
> *Note to self - never f...g again will I do something that dumb.
> Followed that by bad cramps all evening on my left leg due to the blood pressure medicine.
> ...


Slacker...nah..feel better...and if you need a ride and I'm available you can call me...I'm gonna be needing cortisone injections myself soon so we can trade off...


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Nely said:


> I could offer you a ride Neztor. LMK


Yooooooooooo Nely WUUUUZ UP DOG!!!!!!

I appreciate the offer bud, but my schedule for tomorrow is hectic...

LJ's is a little to far of a hike for me to make it back (sober) in time for my first party tomorrow night in South Beach...

I am playing in 2 private parties tomorrow. One on 18th and Collins, and the other in The Ritz Carlton Key Biscayne until 3am...Yes I will sleep in on Sunday moring only to wake up and go to my little cousins wedding...

TW sounds good for me next week...

I hope you guys have a great time as always!!!!!!!!!

-Nestor

PS. Carlos, I sincerely hope you get better soon, but I know not to worry too much since you are in good "_hands_" with MANUELA...:tg


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> I know not to worry too much since you are in good "_hands_" with MANUELA...:tg


I told the bitch to leave me alone for a couple of days.:r


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ahhh, what a great pre-herf herf. Great cigars and we had Diplomatico on the tap :al Thanks to Andrew for popping my Monte#4 cherry, and thanks to Ron for the wonderful coffee and cigars

See you all again next Saturday. Hopefully the elders will be able to make it this time.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> Ahhh, what a great pre-herf herf. Great cigars and we had Diplomatico on the tap :al Thanks to Andrew for popping my Monte#4 cherry, and thanks to Ron for the wonderful coffe and cigars
> 
> See you all again next Saturday. *Hopefully the elders will be able to make it this time.*


HEY!!! I resemble that remark...


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm with dem:tpd:


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The pre-herf herf was fun. Thanks to Nely, Ron, Skip, and my buddy Ryan for showing up! If this is the preliminaries I can't wait to see what happens at TW next week!


Alrighty!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The Pre Herf was a blast!!! I want to thank ATLHarp, CobraSkip, Nely, and Ryan for showing up. Miami showed up a little later and we had a great conversation. Great times with Great friends as usual!!! See everyone next week!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> The Pre Herf was a blast!!! I want to thank ATLHarp, CobraSkip, Nely, and Ryan for showing up. Miami showed up a little later and we had a great conversation. Great times with Great friends as usual!!! See everyone next week!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


BITE ME!!!

Missed my first one in in quite some time.
Look out! Next week is the 8th and TW won't be the same when we are done as we always leave our mark (or is that a stain?).


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> BITE ME!!!
> 
> Missed my first one in in quite some time.
> Look out! Next week is the 8th and TW won't be the same when we are done as we always leave our mark (or is that a stain?).


More like a blotch...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> *BITE ME*!!!
> 
> Missed my first one in in quite some time.
> Look out! Next week is the 8th and TW won't be the same when we are done as we always leave our mark (or is that a stain?).


Bro, I know, if you were in ANY shape to drive or even be a passenger, you would have been there. Besides, You WERE there via Modern cellular technology  We passed the phone to everyone, remember.....or were the pain killers kicking in!!!!!! J/K Next week is going to be a blast. Read what we all wrote....PRE HERF

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

What time on saturday guys?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> What time on saturday guys?


The event at TW is running from 2PM - 6PM I think...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Do you think its going to be a clusterf*** of people? Or something civilized? Seeing as though theyre giving away stuff id venture to say #1


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Do you think its going to be a clusterf*** of people? Or something civilized? Seeing as though theyre giving away stuff id venture to say #1


It won't be a cluster***k. It's always a good time at TW and they tolerate our antics. Kris, Maarit and the rest of the crew are used to us now.

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Awesome! Im there like a bear anyways!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

One day away!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

L E T S G E T REEEEAAAAADYYYYYYY To Rumble!

I am back in town a day early.
Was suppose to herf with Icehog3 and MikeZ in Chi town but we finished our review a day early and got booted out and sent home early.
I am ready to herf.
Back pain in check.
Cramps in check.
Trained hard for drinking all week while in Chi town.
Look Out!!!

Is this the final list:
Attending:
Blueface - Carlos a/k/a "The Corruptor"
Atlharp - Andrew a/k/a "Monte 4 Whore"
Neuromancer - Marc a/k/a "MadDog"
Ron1YY - Ron a/k/a "Ur Good?"
MiamiE - Erick a/k/a "Prodigal Son"
Raider4Life - Josh a/k/a We'll figure one out for you when we meet you 
Nely - Nelson a/k/a "The Official So. Florida Zacapa 23 Pusher"


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Blueface said:


> L E T S G E T REEEEAAAAADYYYYYYY To Rumble!
> 
> I am back in town a day early.
> Was suppose to herf with Icehog3 and MikeZ in Chi town but we finished our review a day early and got booted out and sent home early.
> ...


I'm bringing my oldman too.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nelson, give me a call tommorow. Depending on what time you have to leave maybe we can go up together.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I am fairly new to the board and only found Tobacco World for the 1st time last weekend. What is actually going on there tomorrow?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> I am fairly new to the board and only found Tobacco World for the 1st time last weekend. What is actually going on there tomorrow?


Come on and join us.....Although it's a very long drive from Connecticut :r !!!! Seriously, Hook up with us over there tomorrow and we'll have a blast!!!!

Ron


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Come on and join us.....Although it's a very long drive from Connecticut :r !!!! Seriously, Hook up with us over there tomorrow and we'll have a blast!!!!
> 
> Ron


Acually signed up and put my location as Connecticut because I am moving there in 2 months, but currently residing in Sunny Ft. Lauderdale. Will make a real effort to be there


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*YES!*

*It is here! See you all there!*

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> *YES!*
> 
> *It is here! See you all there!*
> 
> ATL


I will be there around 2:00.
Anyone else coming early?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I will be there around 2:00.
> Anyone else coming early?


I'll try and hit around 2:30pm or 3pm. We'll see, I'll get there when I get there i guess!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
Another blast of a time to say the least.

In attendance:
ATLHARP
Nely
MiamiE
Neuromancer
Raider4Life
Blueface
Carlito's Way
Nely Senior (just made that name up)
Blueface Senior (just made that one too)

What a great time as usual.
Great host.
Great cigars (5 for me).
Still laughing over the dominos exibition put on by Nely and myself.
We trashed talked up a storm before we started and we delivered.
Zipped them out and took the prize home (pride was the prize for us).
Nelson and I are taking this show on the road.

Ron was there in spirit over the cell phone.
Just not the same.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> Another blast of a time to say the least.
> 
> In attendance:
> ...


I second that,

A great time by all. To all who showed thanks again for another great herf. A big shout out to Chris of TW for putting up with us, Ron will defintely be at the next one! :al

We have got to do this again soon!

ATL


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> Another blast of a time to say the least.
> 
> In attendance:
> ...


:r Yeah, oh man did we delivered a SMACKDOWN on those people.
Thanks to all the guys that showed up and made this another terrific herf, well worth the drive IMO. :bx @ Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

And for those who didn't make it...here's May's event...

Tabacalera Perdomo Cigar Event
Saturday May 20, 2006 1pm - 9pm 

And don't forget they'll have Padron in sometime in June...

Oh, DAMN, DAMN, DAMN...just noticed it's the 20th...my brother's getting married that day and if I am one minute late to this wedding I'm toast...you guys will have to get along without me for a change...

Well, at least there's the Padron event in June...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Had a lot of fun as usual talking shit with everyone. Thanks for everything.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

My first time at any of these events, could not of had a better time. thanks


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I didnt get to meet you. When did you show up?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> I didnt get to meet you. When did you show up?


Ditto.
We had another member there and didn't know?
That sucks!


----------



## Raider4Life (Dec 1, 2005)

That was my first Herf and i thought it was awesome, it was great meeting everyone, and i cant wait to have another one.

Thanks a lot to MiamiE for giving me that Cuban Upmann, i havent ever had one and i cant wait to try it.

Josh


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> My first time at any of these events, could not of had a better time. thanks


Why didn't you introduce yourself to us? We were the ones all clustered around the big couch...in fact, if you had introduced yourself to Kris, the owner, he would have poinited us out to you...


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Ditto.
> We had another member there and didn't know?
> That sucks!


I am relatively new to the board "onlyonerm". Was there from about 2 - 6, met a few of you but did not know who was from the board. Was sitting at the bar right next to the couch talking with a guy named scott for much of the time.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ohh you were sitting at the end of the bar with a black shirt i believe?


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

MiamiE said:


> Ohh you were sitting at the end of the bar with a black shirt i believe?


I was talking to him I had like a peach/orange colored shirt


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ahh alright great. Well i remember man. It was good to see you out there!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> I am relatively new to the board "onlyonerm". Was there from about 2 - 6, met a few of you but did not know who was from the board. Was sitting at the bar right next to the couch talking with a guy named scott for much of the time.


Are you the guy I turned on to the Padron 40's?
The one that was having a blast watching Nelson and I put on a Dominos exhibition?

Well I am Carlos and sorry we did not formally introduce ourselves. I was helping the guys out with the Diplomatico rum and followed soon after that with the port and followed with the Dominos and lost my manners.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Are you the guy I turned on to the Padron 40's?
> The one that was having a blast watching Nelson and I put on a Dominos exhibition?
> 
> Well I am Carlos and sorry we did not formally introduce ourselves. I was helping the guys out with the Diplomatico rum and followed soon after that with the port and followed with the Dominos and lost my manners.


No, that again was the guy I was talking with most of the day. I guess I went relatively unnoticed. I did buy 2 of the Padron 40's, but have had them before. I do remember you I think, you were there with your father and son.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> No, that again was the guy I was talking with most of the day. I guess I went relatively unnoticed. I did buy 2 of the Padron 40's, but have had them before. I do remember you I think, you were there with your father and son.


That is me.
I now know who you are.
You are "the other guy".
Kidding aside I do remember.
Wish you would have told us.
We so often hang out there with members of TW and folks that just show up for the event that it is hard to know who any new person is if they don't announce themselves.
Hopefully you can make the Perdomo event on the 20th.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Woo hoo...they changed the date of the event...it's gonna be May 13th instead of the 20th...that means I can make it and not piss off my brother by skipping his wedding for a herf.......okay, who's gonna be there? And dammit, Ron, get Vic to let you go for the day...it's a month away...plenty of time for him to find someone to fill in for you...

TW's Perdomo event


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Im out on May 13th.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I will be there. Is it May 13th now?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

May 13th it is!
Can't wait.
My dad enjoyed the last week's a lot.
With him knowing Nick, nothing is stopping him from showing up again.
We'll see with my son. I guess it depends on what time of the morning he strolls in from the night before.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

opusxox said:


> I will be there. Is it May 13th now?


I'll make sure to bring you something "special" from my humidor Skip


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> I'll make sure to bring you something "special" from my humidor Skip


You are back?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

yeup, boy did I get banged up at Casa Fuente! That man knows how to make awesome mojitos! Had a hard time trying to make it back to my hotel :al


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> yeup, boy did I get banged up at Casa Fuente! That man knows how to make awesome mojitos! Had a hard time trying to make it back to my hotel :al


Glad you had a good time Bro!!!!!! You should have orrowed my Herf Helmet :r


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Welcome back Nelson! Tell us some stories, and I have something for ya from a special friend.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> yeup, boy did I get banged up at Casa Fuente! That man knows how to make awesome mojitos! Had a hard time trying to make it back to my hotel :al


Manuela!

Welcome back bro!

I do know for a fact that yesterday that Vic green lighted another herf at LJ's. So charge up your lighters, and load up your travel humi's! Soon we will be Herfin'!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I just realized the 13th is when our friends from New Hampshire land.
He does like cigars so I guess his first day back in Florida will be a herf of a day?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I just realized the 13th is when our friends from New Hampshire land.
> He does like cigars so I guess his first day back in Florida will be a herf of a day?


That's if we let you bring him...we hear that your friends are pretty strange, Carlos...all they like to do is drink and smoke cigars...

PS - And eat in Austro-Hungarian restaurants...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> PS - And eat in Austro-Hungarian restaurants...


Funny you should say that.
They are the ones that found Old Vienna and told us about it.
And yes, they will put me under when it comes to drinking. Imagine that?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Nely said:


> I'll make sure to bring you something "special" from my humidor Skip


Hopefully not from that glass top humi you have.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK South Florida gang.
Time to bump this up as 5/13 is next Saturday and the Perdomo event is at TW.
Lets start a list of who is attending.

Attending:
Blueface
Blueface Dad
Blueface Son

Maybe:


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK South Florida gang.
> Time to bump this up as 5/13 is next Saturday and the Perdomo event is at TW.
> Lets start a list of who is attending.
> 
> ...


Me...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Me...


The day before Mother's day, but I* WILL *be there. I won't be staying over night though due to Mother's day. What time does it start?


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

SIGH!....................you guys suck. :c


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> The day before Mother's day, but I* WILL *be there. I won't be staying over night though due to Mother's day. What time does it start?


Usually around 2-3 is when we start pouring in (emphasis on "pouring").


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK South Florida gang.
> Time to bump this up as 5/13 is next Saturday and the Perdomo event is at TW.
> Lets start a list of who is attending.
> 
> ...


Me! If Ron doesn't show up we can call him up while smoking his cigars.

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface
Blueface Dad
Blueface Son
Neuromancer
Opusxox
ATLHARP

Maybe:


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Attending:
> Blueface
> Blueface Dad
> Blueface Son
> ...


I will definetly be there. The last one was great.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface
Blueface Dad
Blueface Son
Neuromancer
Opusxox
ATLHARP
onlyonerm

Maybe:

*** 
Nelson, Erick, Ron - wassssup?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Attending:
> Blueface
> Blueface Dad
> Blueface Son
> ...


I think Nelson may have to work..........who knows, I think Ron is planning to wuss out again :tg , and Erick I don't know about.

ATL


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll probably be helping my father move. So put us down as maybe.
BTW Carlos don't let our dominos' ass-kicking record go bad while I'm not there.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok may 13th, where? I'm gonna try to come.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Ok may 13th, where? I'm gonna try to come.


TobaccoWorld in Pompano Beach...don't have the exact address but if you're coming from the north you'd take I-95 south and get off at SW 10th in Deerfield Beach...go west to Powerline and turn on to Powerline going south (a left)...TW will be below Green RD on the left...cant miss it...or if you take the turnpike, get off it at Sample Rd and make a left onto Sample (to go east)...at Powerline take a left (north) and you'll find TW a short way up on the right...the event runs from 2-8PM...we'll probably be there most of that time and perhaps a bit later...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Herf! Herf! Herf!
Can't wait!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Crap.. I drop off the board for a few weeks, and see what I miss? I was all excited about meeting up on the 20th, was gonna get off work, steal a car, and everything, and I find out it's changed to TOMORROW?! CRAP! I'm still gonna try to make it, but that's gonna involve me getting out of working for my dad, stealing his car, paying a crapload for gas, etc... but I'm TRYING to come, I swear! Hopefully I'll see some of you tomorrow!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Crap.. I drop off the board for a few weeks, and see what I miss? I was all excited about meeting up on the 20th, was gonna get off work, steal a car, and everything, and I find out it's changed to TOMORROW?! CRAP! I'm still gonna try to make it, but that's gonna involve me getting out of working for my dad, stealing his car, paying a crapload for gas, etc... but I'm TRYING to come, I swear! Hopefully I'll see some of you tomorrow!


Where ya been...it was changed to the 13th months ago...they working you too hard there at that fancy school, OL? 

PS - let me know if you need directions...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Im out today guys. Got a softball tournament to play, thats my other hobby!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Where ya been...it was changed to the 13th months ago...they working you too hard there at that fancy school, OL?
> 
> PS - let me know if you need directions...


:r.. Fancy school is out.. now I'm doing not so fancy construction work for the summer. Looks like I'm out for the day, unless my dad gets home by 2ish, which is about when I should finish up work, and lets me steal his truck.. we'll see. As I recall, TW is almost exactly 2 hours from me... hoping to make it, but doubtful..


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Well how was it? We need pics!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Well how was it? We need pics!


:tpd:

Not that Eric is stupid. (Don't cut me, ese!) :r :r

Also, when's the next So. FL event, so I can start planning right now to make it.. I WILL make AT LEAST one HERF before summer's out...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Had a great time visiting with Andrew, Roger, Marc, and Carlos. I guess I scared the rest of the South Florida crew away. As far as I know no pictures were taken. Thanks for putting up with a West Coaster for a few hours, and thanks for the gifted sticks.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Cool time,

Most everyone bailed because they were too busy taking loved ones to the hospital or spraining their ankles. Anyway, thanks to Neuromancer, OpusXox, and Roger (onlyonerm) for dropping by. Skip thanks for the sticks, and as always thanks to Chris for putting up with us!

Great time,

ATL

PS: Marrett told me the dates for the Padron event are not nailed down, but she said she would know what they are pretty soon. *So as now, there is no set date for the Padron event!*


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> B]So as now, there is no set date for the Padron event![/B]


Well hurry up and find out and tell me, so I can go!

:r

Glad to hear you guys had a good time!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Even though a bunch of people didn't show that I would have liked to meet I had a great time, met 3 great guys: Skip, Andrew & Marc and I must thank them all for the sticks they gave me. Hope to make to another one of these sometime.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

ATLHARP said:


> Cool time,
> 
> Most everyone bailed because they were too busy taking loved ones to the hospital or spraining their ankles. Anyway, thanks to Neuromancer, OpusXox, and Roger (onlyonerm) for dropping by. Skip thanks for the sticks, and as always thanks to Chris for putting up with us!
> 
> ...


Yeup! ankle is sprained, swollen and hurts like a futhermocker! 
BTW I just spoke to Carlos and Carlitos is relatively OK.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I wish I could've been there. At least you guys had a good time though. Of course I would miss the herf that Skip attends over on our coast.  


I'll be more active after September when I can get off the occasional Fri or Sat. I almost surprised you guys this weekend by showing up but, by the end of the work day and the thought if the impending work day I had today I just had no energy for it and I probably would've killed myself by falling asleep at the wheel on the way home. I swear I will not miss too many more of these even if it kills me!! :c 


Tell us though, did Carlos even break out an inappropriate story or two?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

What happened to Carlos? Nelson if you want to get together and smoke a nice cigar give me a shout. Im off wednesday and thursday.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> What happened to Carlos? Nelson if you want to get together and smoke a nice cigar give me a shout. Im off wednesday and thursday.


Scary day Erick.
My son shows up around noon time from having gone out the night before.
Comes home being driven by my daughter.
First problem I noticed was that he had left in his truck and his friend had left his bike in my driveway and ridden with him.
There was no truck.
There was no friend.
He then takes his glasses off and looked as if he was in a massive brawl and lost. His face was a mess. His head had more bumps than a road.
Turns out he was cut off on 95 around 4 a.m. and rolled over his truck a few times.
Thank God he was smart enough to wear his belt or he would have been ejected and dead. Also, thank goodness there was no alcohol involved or he would have been arrested on top of everything else.
I had to miss the herf as I immediately sent him to the hospital and was too weirded out to have a good time and certainly didn't want to mess up anyone else's time. I did manage to stop by for a short bit on my way to the airport to pick up friends so it was not all lost.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow... I'll say a few prayers tonight for Carlitos... Sorry Carlos.. tell him to get all rested up and better so I can meet him at the next one!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Scary day Erick.
> My son shows up around noon time from having gone out the night before.
> Comes home being driven by my daughter.
> First problem I noticed was that he had left in his truck and his friend had left his bike in my driveway and ridden with him.
> ...


Holy shit Carlos I am sorry to hear that man. Let Carlito know that I hope he feels better soon so we can share a nice cigar together! Amazing how people drive here in South Florida.


----------

